# Home made dovetail jigs



## batpuff (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey I am new to the forum and I am looking for some simple and easy to make dovetail jigs.. I am new to the whole woodworking and just getting started... So if someone could get some help here. Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/23685-make-your-own-dovetail-jig.html

Try this one from popular woodworking

$19.99 Dovetail Jig | Popular Woodworking Magazine


----------

